# Help me shop for a laptop



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

The authorities state that the time is now for a new laptop for our family. My 9 y/o HP laptop is officially too slow to run any programs so we need a new one. We have a PC desktop that I am setting up for use for the HTPC, so I'm thinking a PC for the laptop again. I will use it to get on Home Theater Shack while I'm at work, run WinISD, REW, MiniDSP, J River, Excel, Photoshop, Lightroom, Virtual DJ, iTunes, etc. I don't play games, so I don't need a fancy gamer system or a huge screen, but we will take it to the lake with us and stream movies through J River network to the TV at the cabin. Less than $1000 and closer to $500 would be best. What do you smarty-pants computer guys think I should get?

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
Doug


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

dougc said:


> The authorities state that the time is now for a new laptop for our family. My 9 y/o HP laptop is officially too slow to run any programs so we need a new one. We have a PC desktop that I am setting up for use for the HTPC, so I'm thinking a PC for the laptop again. I will use it to get on Home Theater Shack while I'm at work, run WinISD, REW, MiniDSP, J River, Excel, Photoshop, Lightroom, Virtual DJ, iTunes, etc. I don't play games, so I don't need a fancy gamer system or a huge screen, but we will take it to the lake with us and stream movies through J River network to the TV at the cabin. Less than $1000 and closer to $500 would be best. What do you smarty-pants computer guys think I should get?
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Doug


Need to know a couple of other things Doug, will you be using an outboard dac (I see you are using Virtual DJ). If you are not using an external soundcard/DAC your audio chipset will need to be the best on you can afford. I see you are using REW- are you using a USB mic or are you using an external sound card? I have a couple in mind - also - how hard are you on your laptops? If you are gentle we can go with one of the three I've seen (most expensive one is about $720.00) it will get the job done well. If you are rough on a laptop - I'd recommend a Lenovo (IBM) laptop. The ones we use take a beating pretty good!


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks Prerich - I would like for it to have everything on board except for all of my photos and music which are on a 2tb external drive. I use my DJ rig only a few times a year for some parties, and even less as I get older. I plug in to the mixer and use the laptop interface for mixing the tracks. These are free events for friends and myself, so I am away from the rig having fun more than I stand in front of it. I use a UMIK (usb). I wouldn't say I'm particularly hard on laptops since I have had my HP for almost 9 years. I used to bring it to work with me every day. My wife was interested in getting a Mac, but I figure since I already have everything PC and can't really afford all new software, I could get more with the PC.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231342
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834313590
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834231086

As you can see I'm some what of an Asus fan (but not a fan-boy). As a tech I've had no problem with Asus laptops that I've recommended to others. I know for a fact that Lenovo is generally rock steady hardware wise. I myself prefer Windows 7 professional (its hard to find new laptops with Win7, most of the Win 7 machines are refurbs).


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I like the first one - I don't think I need the touch screen of the others. So the i7 processor, 8gb memory is about the bare minimum to look for? I don't see anything about a sound card. Is that anything that I need?


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

dougc said:


> I like the first one - I don't think I need the touch screen of the others. So the i7 processor, 8gb memory is about the bare minimum to look for? I don't see anything about a sound card. Is that anything that I need?


Asus uses the sonic master chipset on laptops. It's good for a laptop.


----------

